
How a Russian Dark Web Drug Market Outlived the Silk Road and Silk Road 2 - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/oldest-drug-market-is-russian/
======
guard-of-terra
'It’s more like traditional drug dealing with online support than a real full-
fledged anonymous marketplace"

That's also how we had airbnb without airbnb before airbnb.

You just typed 'flats daily <city>' in the search engine, landed on some
website with description of flats and a list of phones, agreed on terms and
made the payment with cash when you arrived.

------
fiatmoney
Step 1: Be in Russia.

~~~
notastartup
Step 2. Be IN Russia.

------
guard-of-terra
Martin, you appear hellbanned and also you greatly exaggerate the control of
Russian authorities over their citizens. They often can't even figure out what
city you are in. For years.

Soviet system fell apart for good (and bad).

------
mzzk
"14,000 members"

Isn't that small time compared to Silk Road 1/2?

